
Ask HN: What is your favourite Business talk? - djebril
Do include a link to the talk if it is available online.
======
digianarchist
How to negotiate the Long, Slow, SaaS Ramp of Death | Gail Goodman

[http://businessofsoftware.org/2013/02/gail-goodman-
constant-...](http://businessofsoftware.org/2013/02/gail-goodman-constant-
contact-how-to-negotiate-the-long-slow-saas-ramp-of-death/)

~~~
djebril
amazing. thank you.

